# The next pony I will buy will be ...



## Keen (31 January 2013)

So, wanna play fantasy pony with me?

I am forever scanning the classifieds.  I reckon I may as well post the results in here ... 

Wishful thinkers, newbies, or experienced types seeking to trade in for something less mental/defunct/aggravating are all welcome to play. 

The point is to see if there is anything about a horse that you might have missed. (A 4 y.o. dressage stallion you say? And youve been riding for 18 months? Had you thought about something more in the furry-footed line ...?).  And also, because window shopping is fun.

The rules:
* The horse/pony must only be advertised in H&H (please link to add).
* Its a feasible choice,  i.e. in your budget, within your capabilities, a sensible location (if you really would travel from Aberdeen to Aberystwyth for any given equine, though, fair play to you!)
* Obviously, dont post anything defamatory or even simply rude about a horse for sale/a seller.  
*If you wouldnt like it to be said about your horse, dont say it.  (Head like the back end of a bus)  Dont comment on the people pictured. (The rider is wearing pink boots with teal jodhs.  How ridiculous!, etc.)  Beauty is, after all, I.T.E.O.T.B.
* Blow-by-blow analyses of conformation might be best kept to pms, keeping in mind that no horse has perfect conformation.


----------



## Keen (31 January 2013)

Here's my favourite for today.

He's about 1K too much for my (theoretical) budget though.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/details.aspx?pu=BPmXvHOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw&cu=975&kw=Horses%20From%2014.3hh%20to%2016hh%20AND%20From%20%C2%A31001%20to%20%C2%A34000&ca=&st=&at=2&ag=975*35296066*HHO:317937&pg=1&si=CAT*1**0&sr=h&cr=3&sn=1&kwe=%20+%20range::14.3hh,16hh%20range::%C2%A31001,%C2%A34000%20$c1513%20$c1499%20$c1529%20$c1534&ref=http%3a%2f%2fwww.horseandhound.co.uk%2fclassifieds%2fhome.aspx


I would buy him for: hacking, prelim/novice dressage, learning to jump.  I am 5'2" and 11 (*cough*) stone.  

Your turn


----------



## showpony (31 January 2013)

I have found my PERFECT second horse, problem is the price... ah well a girl can dream!

Ive big hopes for my youngster - she is so brave & coming along so well - ultimate plan is to event her..

So number 2 would be a pretty Working hunter that could compete to a high standard..

Link to dream horse 2 below 

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/65783


----------



## TrasaM (31 January 2013)

Ok, so it's a fantasy. Heres mine..drool.

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-680858


----------



## Girlracer (31 January 2013)

My next horse I want a nice ISH that I can hunt and event something confidence giving and fun but talented enough to make up for my lack of talent! 

Fair few years before i'll even think about looking, but when I do probably something like this.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/details.aspx?pu=BPmXvHOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw&cu=975&kw=Eventer&ca=&st=&at=2&ag=975*35296077*HHO:318387&pg=1&si=CAT*1**0&sr=h&cr=7&sn=1&kwe=%20+%20$y3895&ref=http%3a%2f%2fwww.horseandhound.co.uk%2fnews%2f397%2f315728.html

or


----------



## shadeofshyness (31 January 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/details.aspx?pu=BPmXvHOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw&cu=975&kw=Horses%20From%2015hh%20to%2016.2hh&ca=&st=&at=2&ag=975*35296066*HHO:317662&pg=2&si=CAT*1**0&sr=h&cr=2&sn=1&kwe=%20+%20range::15hh,16.2hh%20$c1514%20$c1526%20$l1054&ref=http%3a%2f%2fwww.horseandhound.co.uk%2fclassifieds%2fdetails.aspx_f2_pu=BPmXvHOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw_f1_cu=975_f1_kw=Horses%20From%2014.3hh%20to%2016hh%20AND%20From%20%C2%A31001%20to%20%C2%A34000_f1_ca=_f1_st=_f1_at=2_f1_ag=975*352960
There's never much choice in Cheshire but this one would do nicely thanks!


----------



## pudz02 (31 January 2013)

I already have the perfect horse for me ..cringe with soppyness... but if i bought another it would be something to have fun on and that my friends and family could ride so maybe something like....
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/riding_club_horses_ponies_horse_8_yrs_15_0_hh_pieb/Horses/259780
sorry couldnt find anything on H&H


----------



## Keen (31 January 2013)

pudz02 said:



			sorry couldnt find anything on H&H 

Click to expand...

Meh  no worries!  I was just being super cautious about T&Cs  but if HHO dont mind, post from anywhere!  

I like her too. Boing!!  But is she really ISH?!

I could also find room for the flashy Fresian   But I might be just a tad overhorsed.


----------



## pudz02 (31 January 2013)

I like her too. Boing!!  But is she really ISH?!

hmmm definately looks more like a cob, ive never seen a ISH with that much feather!


----------



## Aru (31 January 2013)

Overheight Dun young connemara ...yum......http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/4487218

Another brave looking guy that I'd like to see in the flesh as I doubt photos are doing him justice..Snaffle mouthed and apparently well mannered, has hunted and will go front or back,hunter trialled and showed but is young enough to bring on...coping with a grey would be the only issue!and of courses hes a 15.1 overheight connemara

http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/4368758

Can you tell I am a connemara fan?


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (31 January 2013)

I would love this guy:
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/all_rounder_horse_14_yrs_14_0_hh_lemon_white_south/Horses/261840
Unfortunately a bit over my theoretical budget but I can dream right 
I also like him
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/mountain_moorland_horse_8_yrs_6_mths_13_3_hh_black/Horses/261400
and a slightly more realistic price for me hahah!


----------



## sarahann1 (31 January 2013)

This chap would suit me nicely 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/details.aspxpu=BPmXvOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw&cu=975&kw=loan,%20Horses&ca=&st=&at=2&ag=975*35296066*HHO:317686&pg=3&si=CAT*1**0&cr=1&sn=1&kwe=$multi$x1677$h13135$g2&ref=http%3a%2f%2fwww.horseandhound.co.uk%2fclassifieds%2f$multi$x1677$h13135.xhtml 

One day I'll have the pennies for a new horse.


----------



## TrasaM (31 January 2013)

Aru said:



			Overheight Dun young connemara ...yum......http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/4487218

Another brave looking guy that I'd like to see in the flesh as I doubt photos are doing him justice..Snaffle mouthed and apparently well mannered, has hunted and will go front or back,hunter trialled and showed but is young enough to bring on...coping with a grey would be the only issue!and of courses hes a 15.1 overheight connemara

http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/4368758

Can you tell I am a connemara fan?
		
Click to expand...

I like both of those horses and I keep an eye on done deal too.
 If I can't have my Akhal Teke ( insert sobbing sounds) then an over sized Connemara will do nicely.


----------



## EllieandGeorge (31 January 2013)

Keen said:



			Here's my favourite for today.

He's about 1K too much for my (theoretical) budget though.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/details.aspx?pu=BPmXvHOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw&cu=975&kw=Horses%20From%2014.3hh%20to%2016hh%20AND%20From%20%C2%A31001%20to%20%C2%A34000&ca=&st=&at=2&ag=975*35296066*HHO:317937&pg=1&si=CAT*1**0&sr=h&cr=3&sn=1&kwe=%20+%20range::14.3hh,16hh%20range::%C2%A31001,%C2%A34000%20$c1513%20$c1499%20$c1529%20$c1534&ref=http%3a%2f%2fwww.horseandhound.co.uk%2fclassifieds%2fhome.aspx


I would buy him for: hacking, prelim/novice dressage, learning to jump.  I am 5'2" and 11 (*cough*) stone.  

Your turn 

Click to expand...

Haven't even searched but this would be perfect for me!! Although sadly about 2k over my budget  
I would buy him for hacking, hunting, hunter trials, riding club stuff, unaff eventing etc. Would also look very smart sidesaddle, as my newest long term goal is to learn to ride sidesaddle!


----------



## EllieandGeorge (31 January 2013)

SecretAgentBilly said:



			I would love this guy:
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/all_rounder_horse_14_yrs_14_0_hh_lemon_white_south/Horses/261840
Unfortunately a bit over my theoretical budget but I can dream right 
I also like him
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/mountain_moorland_horse_8_yrs_6_mths_13_3_hh_black/Horses/261400
and a slightly more realistic price for me hahah!
		
Click to expand...

I think I took that wall picture of the first one when I was togging that show last year! Have to say have seen that pony out and about and it looks absolutely lovely.


----------



## singing dawg (31 January 2013)

Keen said:



			Here's my favourite for today.

He's about 1K too much for my (theoretical) budget though.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/details.aspx?pu=BPmXvHOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw&cu=975&kw=Horses%20From%2014.3hh%20to%2016hh%20AND%20From%20%C2%A31001%20to%20%C2%A34000&ca=&st=&at=2&ag=975*35296066*HHO:317937&pg=1&si=CAT*1**0&sr=h&cr=3&sn=1&kwe=%20+%20range::14.3hh,16hh%20range::%C2%A31001,%C2%A34000%20$c1513%20$c1499%20$c1529%20$c1534&ref=http%3a%2f%2fwww.horseandhound.co.uk%2fclassifieds%2fhome.aspx


I would buy him for: hacking, prelim/novice dressage, learning to jump.  I am 5'2" and 11 (*cough*) stone.  

Your turn 

Click to expand...

And where would those hunting pictures have been taken ?  Does not look too much like Essex to me! Did this guy come over on the boat last Tuesday?


----------



## singing dawg (31 January 2013)

showpony said:



			I have found my PERFECT second horse, problem is the price... ah well a girl can dream!

Ive big hopes for my youngster - she is so brave & coming along so well - ultimate plan is to event her..

So number 2 would be a pretty Working hunter that could compete to a high standard..

Link to dream horse 2 below 

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/65783

Click to expand...

But you are so in the right country to go and find one just like this at a fraction of the price! Wish I was there and horse hunting.


----------



## Rookie (1 February 2013)

I think you're right, singing dawg... check out the picture of the jumps in these two ads: 

http://www.donedeal.co.uk/for-sale/horses/4368758
p://www.horseandhound.co.uk/class...ds%2fhome.aspx

Personally, I rather fancy this lady: 
p://www.horseandhound.co.uk/class...ds%2fhome.aspx
or even
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...e::15.2hh&ref=http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/


----------



## Pink_Lady (1 February 2013)

Wouldn't say no to the grey in the Done Deal ad - very nice


----------



## singing dawg (1 February 2013)

I'm fast becoming a dealer squealer lol. 

Rookie, that Lady is a "true Gentleman", but what do you like about him? The price is no likey likey in my opinion, at his age and ability he's only worth meat money which is about 20% of their price!  shown twice and placed both times?  There may onlyhave been 4 in the class so don't be too impressed. Jeez im such an old synic.


----------



## Rookie (1 February 2013)

The lady was a mare, but I posted the link rather cackhandedly, now can't find the ad! 

And the other one... sounded nice. clearly I'm showing my ignorance! Still, rather be put right, the best way to learn IMO


----------



## Keen (1 February 2013)

singing dawg said:



			And where would those hunting pictures have been taken ?  Does not look too much like Essex to me! Did this guy come over on the boat last Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the green green hills of Essex!  Fair point. Reckon he'd ****** off with me as soon as he got his feet on some grass?



singing dawg said:



			I'm fast becoming a dealer squealer lol. 
Jeez im such an old synic.
		
Click to expand...




Rookie said:



			Still, rather be put right, the best way to learn IMO 

Click to expand...

Lol!  Well, that was the point of the thread really, to get experienced peeps to share their knowledge, and help us less experienced ones 'get our eye in'.  


I love the look of this one: http://www.ntequine.co.uk/horses-for-sale/forsale12.php

... but she'd be too much for me as a first pony, I suspect.



Possibly a more sensible choice?

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/all_rounder_horse_8_yrs_4_mths_15_0_hh_bay_suffolk/Horses/258956


----------



## Ahrena (1 February 2013)

Hopefully a nice little TB mare (never raced or been in training) rising 4 year old I'm seeing on Sunday to break and sell


----------



## tinap (2 February 2013)

Can't quote on phone but the pony jumping the wall is mine


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (2 February 2013)

tinap said:



			Can't quote on phone but the pony jumping the wall is mine  

Click to expand...

The one I did a link to? He is absolutely stunning, exactly my type. If you ever feel like giving him away for £500, just let me know


----------



## tinap (2 February 2013)

Haha yep that's the one! Believe it or not but I can't sell the bloody thing!! He's too quiet for those that have been to try him!!


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (2 February 2013)

tinap said:



			Haha yep that's the one! Believe it or not but I can't sell the bloody thing!! He's too quiet for those that have been to try him!!
		
Click to expand...

Really!? I thought he'd of been bought pretty quickly, seems the perfect all rounder in my opinion! And he has such a cute face


----------



## tinap (2 February 2013)

He is, he is just not whizzy with it which it seems is what the kids want! 

He has a cute, but huge face


----------



## NeverSayNever (2 February 2013)

Keen said:



			Here's my favourite for today.

He's about 1K too much for my (theoretical) budget though.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/details.aspx?pu=BPmXvHOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw&cu=975&kw=Horses%20From%2014.3hh%20to%2016hh%20AND%20From%20%C2%A31001%20to%20%C2%A34000&ca=&st=&at=2&ag=975*35296066*HHO:317937&pg=1&si=CAT*1**0&sr=h&cr=3&sn=1&kwe=%20+%20range::14.3hh,16hh%20range::%C2%A31001,%C2%A34000%20$c1513%20$c1499%20$c1529%20$c1534&ref=http%3a%2f%2fwww.horseandhound.co.uk%2fclassifieds%2fhome.aspx


I would buy him for: hacking, prelim/novice dressage, learning to jump.  I am 5'2" and 11 (*cough*) stone.  

Your turn 

Click to expand...

that same horse is advertised elsewhere as 14.2hh 

interesting - this thread made me realise that in all likelihood I wont be buying another horse, ever. At 36 I have my dream pony, who is only 8 and tbh if anything happened to her I doubt Id get another.


----------



## Karran (2 February 2013)

I am absolutely in love with spotty ponies. Especially those with blanket spot markings. I would learn to ride backwards so I can gaze at their beautiful behinds 

http://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/class...play_db_button=on&db_id=86573&query=retrieval

Is my current dream pony. Its in my budget, the height I want, its the youngest I'd want. Its a little further than I'm willing to travel BUT! I google mapped it and its do-able for a day trip!


----------



## caramel (3 February 2013)

I like this one: Tidy her up and she'd look lovely! Nice project too 

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/broodmares_horse_12_yrs_2_mths_14_3_hh_coloured_so/Horses/261755

and there's this one, I'm a sucker for a coloured! He'd look lovely.

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/coloured_horse_5_yrs_14_0_hh_skewbald_leicestershi/Horses/262012

and this chappy... gorgeous colouring!

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/all_rounder_horse_4_yrs_14_2_hh_palomino_cheshire/Horses/261998


----------



## Keen (4 February 2013)

Cor, Caramel!  You'd need to know what you are doing with all of those.  I'd be a liability with any of them!

Tinap - he looks like a super chap!


----------



## tinap (4 February 2013)

Thank you Keen, I think he is


----------



## Barney&Buzz (9 February 2013)

My friend owns the lovely Winchester D, so I plan on breeding my next horse from him with my Connie x Mare who throughs big lovely foals,


----------



## Keen (15 February 2013)

^^^^ pics please


----------

